# Any Shows in AZ soon?



## nando87 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just curious if anyone knows of a show coming up in Az? there was one scheduled for some time in Feb last month but it got cancled do to rain.

Thanks!


----------



## CaADBA (Apr 11, 2010)

AADR is having a show May 28th. What show was canceled in febuary?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what kinda show u looking for ? ukc? adba?abkc? akc? most of the sites will have a list of upcomming shows and location info


----------

